# Dividends



## Diane Carey (29 Jun 2015)

How can I find out about the dividends % for my local credit union? I searched the other links and couldn't find my local credit union on it


----------



## Protocol (29 Jun 2015)

Read the Annual Report of your local CU.


----------



## WizardDr (29 Jun 2015)

Many have a website with the information.
It is a pity that the Central Bank do not make available the Financial Statements of all Credit Unions as they already have them. 
Maybe Burgess B would ask them for us?


----------



## Slim (30 Jun 2015)

Can you tell us the name of your credit union?


----------



## igotadose (29 May 2016)

What is Comhar Chreidmheasa Chorca Dhuibhne Teoranta, the one in Dingle, paying as dividend? Thank you.


----------

